# تخفيض لمدة يومين فقط سارعي قبل نفاذ الكمية



## قصيمية دلع (25 مايو 2010)

يسعد مساكم تخفيض اليوم راح يستمر الى يوم الخميس ان شاء الله 

بسم الله نبدا 







حصالة ذكية السعر السابق 55 ريال الان 45 ريال 







خزنة النبات السعر السابق 60 الان 45 ريال 






ابجورة الفطر السعر السابق 20 الان 15 ريال 









حامل الرول السعر السابق 15 الان 8 ريال 





النطيطات السعر السابق 20 الان 10 ريال 








شنط بناتية السعر السابق 15 ريال الان 9 ريال 






شنطة التسوق السعر السابق 20 الان 10 ريال 






ابجورة حائط المتبقي حبتين قلب سعر الحبة 30 ريال





البيضة السحرية السعر السابق 20 الان 15 ريال 






اللاصق العجيب السعر السابق 3 ريال  الان 1 ريال 





مجفف المناكير السعر السابق 20 الان 15 ريال 






استكرات لاب توب السعر السابق 20 الان 15 ريال 







النبتة العجيبة السعر السابق 5 ريال الان 3 ريال 







ابجورة لولو كاتي السعر السابق 20 ريال الان 10 ريال 


الطلب والتوصيل داخل الرياض مجانا يد بيد :sm3:

خارج الرياض عن طريق الشحن 
الرجاء الجدية في الطلب وعلى الخاص 

وسارعوا الكمية محدودة:biggrin:


----------



## أحلى منى (28 مايو 2010)

*رد: تخفيض لمدة يومين فقط سارعي قبل نفاذ الكمية*

عروض روووعه تسلمي الايادي ع النقل وموفقة ياااااااااااااارب 
مع اطيب ودادي


----------



## قصيمية دلع (29 مايو 2010)

*رد: تخفيض لمدة يومين فقط سارعي قبل نفاذ الكمية*

يسلمك ربي هذي معروضاتي الخاصة


----------



## خيال (13 يونيو 2010)

*رد: تخفيض لمدة يومين فقط سارعي قبل نفاذ الكمية*

مرحبا ابي منك كم شغله انا خارج الرياض


----------



## خوخه (19 يونيو 2010)

*رد: تخفيض لمدة يومين فقط سارعي قبل نفاذ الكمية*

موفقه أختي..


----------



## امبروزيا (26 يونيو 2010)

*رد: تخفيض لمدة يومين فقط سارعي قبل نفاذ الكمية*

آستغفر الله العظيم وأتوب إليه ..}


----------



## أم عايد (22 يوليو 2010)

*رد: تخفيض لمدة يومين فقط سارعي قبل نفاذ الكمية*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## بسمـــــه (30 يوليو 2010)

*رد: تخفيض لمدة يومين فقط سارعي قبل نفاذ الكمية*

عرووووووووووض مغريه



موفقه ياااااااقلبي


----------

